# iPad Pro et photographie pro



## AL_m (13 Juin 2017)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ouvre ce sujet car je viens de me prendre le nouvel iPad Pro 12,9 mais ce n'est pas sûr qu'il convienne à mes besoins ; j'aimerais donc échanger avec les photographes de ce forum.

Je pars pour un voyage en backpack d'un an d'ici quelques mois et le but est d'être le plus léger possible et de ne pas avoir le duo macbook pro + tablette wacom mais de réunir les deux. Je dessine aussi en tant que professionnel ; la dessus l'ipad et procreate me conviennent parfaitement. Je veux juste partager mes photos sur le net pendant mon voyage facilement sans m'encombrer.

Le but n'est pas d'atteindre la perfection de la post-prod d'une photo de mode avec un écran calibré ; j'ai conscience de ça et j'accepte que mes couleurs ne soit pas parfaites ; là n'est pas le problème. Je ne cherche pas à récolter des avis de gens complêtement fermés à la possibilité de retoucher sur un ipad.

Depuis IOS10 les RAW sont lus et éditables sans soucis sur l'ipad. J'ai toute ma photothèque sur icloud dont tout mes RAW. Sauf que mon appareil photo fait des photos au format DNG (leica) et là l'ipad n'arrive pas les importer via la carte SD ; il importe la photo mais elle est pixelisée et inéditable. Aucun soucis avec un RAW Canon. Avez-vous observez le soucis ? IOS11 va peut être rêgler le problème ?

J'utilise la version payante de lightroom, mais sur l'ipad c'est très lent et le fait qu'il ait sa propre bibliothèque est assez redondant avec celle de "photos" ; je cherche une app plus rapide et fluide qui serait aussi complet mais qui éditerait les photos une par une ; sans bibliothèque. Des suggestions ?

J'aurais surement d'autres interrogations pendant ces prochains jours, n'hésitez pas a partager vos experiences ou vos questionnements !


----------



## Gwen (14 Juin 2017)

Déjà, si tu veux avoir un logiciel photo performant qui te permet de faire toutes les retouches que tu veux, il faudrait voir du côté du nouveau logiciel d'Affinity : Affinity Designer pour iPad.

Je le teste en dilettante depuis sa sortie la semaine passée, et c'est pour ainsi dire "une tuerie".

Mais, ce n'est apparemment pas ce que tu cherches puisque tu parles de partage et là, je ne sais pas trop quoi te proposer. Cela plutôt dépendre de l'endroit où tu veux partager tes images : Flickr, instagram, Facebook, site perso, en privé... etc.


----------



## AL_m (14 Juin 2017)

Merci Gwen pour ta réponse !

Effectivement Affinity à l'air bien complet comme photoshop d'appoint ; je vais essayer ça !
Je test aussi la solution snapseed de google ; qui est plutôt bien sympa pour l'éditing !

Je me suis mal exprimé ; c'est pour partager mes photos pendant mon voyage mais là dessus j'utilise instagram/flickr oui.
Je cherche vraiment les meilleurs solutions pour remplacer photoshop/lightroom que j'utilise depuis des années sur le mac.

Je trouve vraiment qu'adobe a raté le coche pour l'ipad .. que ce soit pour les dessinateurs qui sont tous sur procreate ou pour la photographie en ne proposant rien de très probant.


----------



## effoworld (14 Juin 2017)

J ai un IPad et je suis illustrateur j utilisé procreate qui est une tuerie ! J aimerai qu ils améliorent comme un système de calques illimités mais je m en plains pas , je vais prendre le nouveau car je manque de place dans mon IPad , une question pour gagner la mobilité vous chargez comment les photos sortant du reflex ? J ai le câble sd officiel mais ça rame à mort ( 5-10 min POur voir les photos )


----------



## AL_m (14 Juin 2017)

Salut effoworld,

Oui procreate est vraiment parfait ; les calques ne sont pas illimités pour empecher d'avoir des ralentissements ; n'hésite pas a incrémenter en gardant une version non applati ; et d'écraser au fur et à mesure de ton avancer.

Effectivement avec les RAW sortant d'un reflex c'est vraiment lent ; c'est plus un pari de voir si c'est vraiment possible de se passer completement d'un ordinateur ; pour quelques images ça fait la blague ; je pense que ce n'est pas envore viable pour tout le monde ; si c'est pour importer tout un reportage ou un mariage par exemple c'est mort ..

Moi je fais de la photo de rue ou de voyage ; l'idée c'est plus de n'importer que les meilleurs images et de supprimer les autres ; d'avoir un trie drastique dès le départ .. et de le faire après chaque session ; j'en ai déjà l'habitude mais le truc c'est que le viewer d'importation de "photos" est trop petit ; je cherche une autre alternative.

Et deuxieme probleme ; les DNG du leica merdent totalement avec photos ; ils sont pixelisés dans "photos" alors qu'ils s'affichent très bien dans snapseed après coup ..


----------



## effoworld (14 Juin 2017)

Merci ! Mais comment tu transfères les photos de ton reflex à celle de l IPad je cherche une solution pratique et rapide surtout


----------



## AL_m (14 Juin 2017)

J'utilise l'adaptateur SD/lightning ; j'ai pas l'impression que ce soit aussi long que toi ; quel est ton model d'ipad/APN/carte SD ? Je pense que la vitesse de la carte peut jouer, je vais essayer de me renseigner


----------



## lineakd (14 Juin 2017)

@AL_m, il est possible que le problème de vitesse de @effoworld soit simplement un problème de vitesse de l'usb. Ton iPad permet d'utiliser l'usb 3 alors que d'autres iPads n'exploitent que l'usb 2.


----------



## AL_m (14 Juin 2017)

Ah oui c'est carrément possible, merci de le faire remarquer ! 

Concernant l'importation dng ; je vais voir en apple store cet aprem pour voir si le soucis est connu ; si il sera corriger sous ios11 ou non


----------



## effoworld (14 Juin 2017)

C est juste l adapteur sd lighting peut être il marche plus ...


----------



## lineakd (14 Juin 2017)

@effoworld, quel iPad as tu?


----------



## effoworld (14 Juin 2017)

IPad Pro premiere génération mais le câble je l ai achete il y a 6-5 ans !


----------



## AL_m (14 Juin 2017)

Cherche pas ça vient de là du coup ; 

Concernant les DNG de leica ; l'ipad les importe bien mais "photos" n'affiche qu'un jpeg un peu sale mal compressé ; mais le RAW est bien là et il est éditable par certaines app tierces ; à savoir si le soucis sera ou non rêglé dans les prochaines versions.. 

Pas top top quoi


----------



## effoworld (14 Juin 2017)

AL_m a dit:


> Cherche pas ça vient de là du coup ;
> 
> Concernant les DNG de leica ; l'ipad les importe bien mais "photos" n'affiche qu'un jpeg un peu sale mal compressé ; mais le RAW est bien là et il est éditable par certaines app tierces ; à savoir si le soucis sera ou non rêglé dans les prochaines versions..
> 
> Pas top top quoi



Donc la solution est de racheter le câble ?


----------



## lineakd (14 Juin 2017)

effoworld a dit:


> IPad Pro premiere génération mais le câble je l ai achete il y a 6-5 ans !


@effoworld, si ton ipad est un pro 12,9" de première génération, il te suffira d'acheter ce périphérique mais si ton ipad est un pro 9,7" de première génération, le changement de périphérique ne suffira pas car cet ipad n'exploite pas l'usb 3.


----------



## effoworld (14 Juin 2017)

lineakd a dit:


> @effoworld, si ton ipad est un pro 12,9" de première génération, il te suffira d'acheter ce périphérique mais si ton ipad est un pro 9,7" de première génération, le changement de périphérique ne suffira pas car cet ipad n'exploite pas l'usb 3.



C est le meme périphérique que tu as cité que j ai déjà ...


----------



## lineakd (14 Juin 2017)

@effoworld, celui-ci est sorti fin 2015. Tu as peut-être l'ancien... De la lecture.


----------



## effoworld (15 Juin 2017)

lineakd a dit:


> @effoworld, celui-ci est sorti fin 2015. Tu as peut-être l'ancien... De la lecture.



Merci ! Je vais le tester en magasin 
Merci por tes réponses et je te souhaite une excellente journée !


----------



## Chris K (17 Juin 2017)

Salut. Jusqu'à très récemment (et en fait depuis la sortie de Affinity Photo sur iPad) je ne m'étais jamais lancé sur le développement et la retouche photo sur iPad. J'ai donc fait quelques essais sur l'iPad Pro 12,9 (dernière génération).

J'ai un Leica et Affinity Photo sait parfaitement lire ses DNG sans problème. Plus problématique avec Photoshop Fix (à mon avis il faut passer par un autre format, genre PSD). Je n'ai pas testé l'usage de carte SD : mes fichiers venaient directement du cloud.
Ensuite je pense que tout dépend de ce que tu veux faire réellement. Si c'est du développement (correction exposition, contraste...) comme tu le sous entend, ça doit être relativement adapté (mais je te conseille de t'entraîner avant). Perso j'ai beaucoup plus de mal avec la retouche pure et dure et l'utilisation de calques sur l'iPad Pro et Affinity Photo par exemple. Lightroom est sans doute très bien pour un travail dit "léger" (mais je n'ai pas testé : impossible d'importer un fichier depuis le cloud).

Enfin, il faut quand même parler de l'écran, c'est important - selon moi - même pour un travail de base. Je ne parle de la colorimétrie mais des reflets et des traces de doigts. Par moment ces deux soucis cumulés deviennent franchement désagréables et vraiment problématiques.

Conseil : achète un iPad Pro, teste le sérieusement avant les 14 jours de rétractation (qui sont fait pour ça d'ailleurs).
[Edit] Conseil pas à propos vu que tu as déjà un iPad Pro... j'avais mal lu.


----------



## AL_m (17 Juin 2017)

Salut Chris,

Content de voir une autre personne avec un Leica sur ipad ! 

En gros, c'est assez bizarre mais effectivement un DNG venant du cloud ; que t'auras importer de ton mac va être lu sur "photos" sans soucis, sur les autres softs d'editing également ; là ou ça se corse c'est quand tu veux purement et simplement n'utiliser que l'ipad et donc importer tes photos directement de ta carte SD ; là ou un RAW passe sans soucis le DNG va passer aussi mais seulement "photos" va préférer afficher un vieux JPEG compressé ; le DNG sera tout de même présent et lisible sur affinity et Snapseed notamment. Une fois le DNG édité tu peux très bien le rebalancer dans "photos" dans un autre format. C'est seulement pour trier tes photos en sorti de carte que c'est très chiant .. peut-être qu'en mettant le leica en mode "dng+jpeg" l'affichage sera meilleur ! Je vais essayer ça tout à l'heure !

Maintenant je connais lightroom et photoshop sur le bout des doigts ; je les utilise 8h par jour depuis des années ; et sur ipad lightroom je le trouve vraiment lourd et je n'ai pas envie d'avoir un systeme de double bibliotheque .. je prefere me simplifier la vie et tout gerer dans "photos" directement ! Sinon j'aime beaucoup snapseed, il est bien foutu, simple et efficace ! 

Affinity photo honnetement ça va étonner mais je n'accroche pas du tout ; je trouve les effets pas assez précis et un peu cheap ; là ou on peut faire quelque chose de soigner sous photoshop mac, ici je trouve ça un peu trop carton pate ; c'est surement moi qui ai du mal à mettre de coté mes habitudes et qui ne m'y retrouve pas ! à voir ! Pour le moment que ce soit à la keynote ou sur youtube je n'ai rien vu de vraiment propre en sortir !

En tout cas en ce qui me concerne je trouve amplement mon bonheur dans snapseed, photoshop fix et si besoin lightroom à la rigueur !


----------



## Chris K (17 Juin 2017)

Hello,

Leica oui, mais je tâtonne encore sur iPad 
J'ai pour l'instant volontairement occulté la partie flux et effectivement devoir gérer deux bibliothèques c'est galère. Je me suis également dit que finalement pour du travail simple autant tout gérer via Photo du coup.

Pour Affinity Photo j'ai eu la même sensation que toi sur Mac. Du coup j'ai arrêté de l'utiliser pour y jeter à nouveau un oeil avec la version iPad. Le produit est puissant mais je n'y retrouve pas mes marques encore (impossible d'y implémenter ma propre version du Split Frequency, sans parler des outils de correction quand on souhaite définir une source : avec l'iPad et le Pencil ça fait n'importe quoi chez moi. Faut que je vois ça avec les gens d'Affinity).

Faut que je regarde tout ça de façon plus approfondie quand même : j'ai pas forcément besoin d'un écran à la calibration exemplaire pour tous mes travaux ni de réaliser des retouches de fous. Tiens nous au courant de tes avancées.


----------



## AL_m (17 Juin 2017)

Ok ! Je pense vraiment que l'ipad commence à être un très bel outil pour faire des choses sérieuses ; pas dans tout les domaines mais peut être au moins penser à l'intégrer dans une partie de son workflow ! 

Moi je ne fais principalement que de la photo de rue ; donc je n'ai pas à m'occuper de choses aussi poussées que la retouche de peau ; par contre pour les outils de correction et de duplication ; photoshop fix fait bien le job là ou snapseed lui ne va pas réussir à faire quelque chose de propre ! 

Et c'est tellement plaisant de bosser sur l'ipad c'est fou .. sans meme parler de ios11 qui arrive ; ce matin j'ai dessiné 3h sur procreate bien assis dans mon canapé .. exactement les mêmes sensations que sur une cintiq ; vraiment parfait !


----------



## Nicolas Meunier (19 Juin 2017)

Chris K a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Pour Affinity Photo j'ai eu la même sensation que toi sur Mac. Du coup j'ai arrêté de l'utiliser pour y jeter à nouveau un oeil avec la version iPad. Le produit est puissant mais je n'y retrouve pas mes marques encore (impossible d'y implémenter ma propre version du Split Frequency, sans parler des outils de correction quand on souhaite définir une source : avec l'iPad et le Pencil ça fait n'importe quoi chez moi. Faut que je vois ça avec les gens d'Affinity).



Bonjour

sachant que dans Affinity il y a séparation de fréquence mais aussi Apply image, on peut faire ce qu'on veut... qu'est ce que tu ne peux pas faire comme séparation de fréquence???

Pour le clonage, un appuie long avec un doigt défini la zone de tampon au pixel près, donc je pense que tu n'as simplement pas encore digéré le changement d'interface. Pour le clonage j'utilise mes deux mains : mains gauche d'un doigt je pointe la zone d'origne, main droite avec le pencil j'applique.


----------



## Latino682 (25 Juin 2017)

Pour moi ( peut être que Affinity est meilleur ) quand j'importe un RAW de manacré SD avec l'adaptateur Lightning et que je l'edite sur Snapseed j'ai une grosse perte de qualité à l'exportation en Jpeg dans la pellicule... 

Sur Lightroom mobile comme j'ai pas l'abonnement je ne peux pas traiter le RAW mais en revanche je peux l'importer et l'exporter. Ici c'est mieux mais toujours une perte de qualité par apport à l'export de la version lightroom sur PC. 

Est ce que Affinity est meilleur à l'export en Jpeg ? Quelqu'un peut faire la comparaison ou non ? 

C'est le seul point qui me bloque à passer sur iPad Pro 10.5... Car je ne veux plus utiliser de PC.

Merci.


----------



## soiziclecros (18 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour

Vote expérience m'est très utile. 
Je trie mes photos (DNG de Leïca) sur mon MacBookPro avec Photomechanic, je les travaille avec CaptureOne et au final je peaufine sur mon mac de bureau qui a un grand et bon écran.
En voyage je n'emporte que le macbook et à la maison je travaille beaucoup sur mon canapé.

Mon problème est que je risque d'être privée de cet ordinateur portable pour cause de réparation donc j'envisage l'achat d'un iPad.
Lequel ?
Il faut que je puisse décharger mes cartes, trier mes DNG, éventuellement les travailler et les renvoyer ensuite sur un mac ; en plus je supporte mal la lenteur !

Pour l'option Cellular je suis sceptique : mon iPhone me semble suffire.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Chris K (18 Octobre 2017)

Nicolas Meunier a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> sachant que dans Affinity il y a séparation de fréquence mais aussi Apply image, on peut faire ce qu'on veut... qu'est ce que tu ne peux pas faire comme séparation de fréquence???
> 
> Pour le clonage, un appuie long avec un doigt défini la zone de tampon au pixel près, donc je pense que tu n'as simplement pas encore digéré le changement d'interface. Pour le clonage j'utilise mes deux mains : mains gauche d'un doigt je pointe la zone d'origne, main droite avec le pencil j'applique.



Hello ! Je réponds tardivement (merci pour ta réponse)... Pour la séparation de fréquence j’applique non pas un flou gaussien pour le calque de basse fréquence mais un filtre de bruit médian. Jusque là, impossible de créer mes propres séparations de fréquence dans Affinity.

Pour le clonage... c’est bon

Merci encore pour ta réponse.


----------



## AL_m (18 Octobre 2017)

Salut Soizic,

Alors ca fait maintenant plusieurs mois que je n’ai plus du tout de Mac et que je ne me sers que de l’ipad pro ; c’est totalement viable, il faut seulement avoir conscience de certains points ;

Tout d’abord si tu as des obligations professionnels type reportage ou mariage, avec des importations de plusieurs milliers de photos ; je te conseil d’oublier pour le moment ; l’importation depuis la carte SD directement sur l’ipad fonctionne, bien même ; mais ça n’a clairement rien à voir niveau vitesse avec un mac. Pour quelques centaines de photos ça fait la blague, en buvant un café !

Ensuite vue que tu as un Leica comme moi ; les DNG (a savoir que ce n’est qu’une capsule et que ca peut être différent selon chaque appareil) ne sont pas lisible sur l’app « photos » d’apple ; en shootant en DNG+JPEG par contre les images vont s’afficher normalement, pas de doublon, juste une superposition, le JPEG ne servira que d’affichage mais ce sera bien un DNG ; ce qui te permettra de faire un premier trie sur photo avant d’importer les images dans une application tierce.

Si tu ne shootes qu’en DNG, les images affichées seront vraiment très sales, ce qui t’empecheras de les trier au préalable ; tu devras faire ton trie dans une app comme lightroom mobile version payante ; mais tu perdras ton temps car double importation puis double suppression des images (la bibliotheque de lightroom est distincte de celle de photos vue que tu ne peux malheureusement pas importer directement de ta carte via lightroom)

Avec un RAW canon par contre aucun soucis sur le format.

Le cloud d’apple est lui très efficace ; à chaque importation sur « photos »il va sauvegarder les images via la wifi ; tant que tu as un abonnement avec un espace suffisant évidemment (j’ai pris 200go pour 3€ mois) plus de soucis de pertes d’images. J’ai simplement un bémol pas très clair de mon coté encore ; si tu mets un RAW de ton mac sur le cloud, il va sauvegarder le RAW sur son serveur, à l’inverse sur l’ipad j’ai l’impression qu’il sauvegarde le JPEG et qu’il va prendre le RAW seulement si il n’y a plus de place sur ton ipad .. ca ne me pose pas de soucis étant donné que je travail exclusivement sur l’ipad mais ca peut être très embetant ! A vérifier.

Pour faire une édition simple de tes images (expo, couleurs, contraste, etc..) le plus efficace et rapide sur un nombre important de photos ça reste clairement lightroom mobile. Il est rapide et fonctionne vraiment bien, j’adore bosser dessus, un vrai plaisir. 

Maintenant pour faire des retouches importantes (à la place de photoshop donc) ; je switch entre affinity, photoshop fix (je n’aime pas les outils de correction genre duplication d’affinity) et procreate (pour faire de vrai Cmd + T à la photoshop desktop) et pour peindre des petits elements si besoin (ca c’est mon coté illustrateur laul) .. en tout cas je n’ai pas de manque par rapport à Mac mais il faut dire que je ne fait que de la photo de rue et que je n’ai pas des besoins de retouche drastique ! Qqn en mode ou en pub ne serait certainement pas du même avis !

Il y a clairement des choses encore très galère sur ipad et ca ne peut pas convenir à tout les photographes (question de temps je pense) mais comparé à ça c’est vraiment un bonheur de bosser ses photos sur un écran tout fin, de n’importe ou, dans son canapé tranquillement ; de pouvoir tout emmener avec soi et on se sent vraiment comme sur cintiq a travailler directement sur son image c’est assez magique ! Gros sentiment de liberté !

Voilà c’était mon retour d’experience, histoire d’avoir un vrai récap sur un seul post après quelques mois.

Pour ce qui concerne ta question de quel modèle de tablette, je privilégierais vraiment les dernieres (la 12pouces ou la 10,5pouces qui viennent de sortir) l’écran est sublime (hormis avec le soleil dans le dos .. reflets et traces de doigts sur ipad oblige ..) je trouve l’option true tone sur les dernieres vraiment importantes ; elle se calibre (certe rien de parfait) tout au long de la journée, j’étais sceptique et finalement c’est toujours activé ! IOS11 est juste jouissif, je pèse mes mots ; je n’ai jamais bossé sur un outil aussi plaisant que cet ipad ! En ce qui concerne la version cellular, c’est inutile hormis si tu dois etre à l’exterieur plusieurs heures en partage de connexion avec ton iphone, la batterie de l’iphone fond tout de même rapidement ! 

Je bosse en studio de dessin animé, plusieurs heures par jour sur photoshop avec tablette wacom, cintiq et compagnie ; le pencil d’apple n’a absolument rien à envier aux meilleurs tablettes graphiques, littéralement, il fait aussi bien voir mieux le job !

En espérant avoir aidé !


----------



## roquebrune (18 Octobre 2017)

Pareil ici , Leica M240  et iPad Pro  + pencil avec Affinity Photo, Procreate, Lightroom
pour charger mes photos sur iPad c'est soit avec un adaptateur SD soit avec une carte  Toshiba Wifi

et pour des photos faites a l'iPhone je les envoies a l'iPad avec airdrop si je les veux de suite sinon iCloud s'en charge

c'est un regal de travailler sur iPad Pro mais quasi impossible pour une tres grande quantite de photos comme un reportage sportif par exemple


----------



## Chris K (18 Octobre 2017)

Merci AL_m pour ton partage d’expérience.

Il y a cependant un point que tu ne sembles pas aborder (ou j’ai mal compris), c’est la gestion même de tes ressources photos : archivage, sauvegardes etc.
Tu utilises le cloud d’Apple mais de mon point de vue ce n’est pas vraiment une solution d’archivage ni une solution de sauvegarde.

En ce sens j’utilise toujours mon ordi pour décharger mes photos : celles-ci sont d’abord copiées au sein d’une structure de dossiers et sous dossiers indépendantes de tout logiciel (comprendre cette structure est à la fois facilement identifiable par n’importe qui et transposable sur n’importe quel système). Dès que la copie est réalisée une sauvegarde complète des éléments nouvellement copiés est réalisée (une copie sur disque externe, une copie sur un cloud).

Tout ça peut paraître un peu lourd mais ça me semble indispensable lorsqu’on a besoin d’une gestion un tantinet rigoureuse de ses photos.

L’été dernier je n’ai emporté que mon iPad et j’y ai déchargé mes cartes... j’étais pas très serein quand même


----------



## AL_m (18 Octobre 2017)

Roquebrune : as-tu des soucis concernant tes DNG ? J’ai un leica Q pour ma part.

Chris K : j’ai un léger probleme avec les disques dur externe, j’ai simplement fait une croix dessus, c’est tout sauf safe pour moi. J’avais un disque dur externe fixe que je ne déplacais jamais de la marque LACIE qui est tout de meme une reference ; la bête a claqué du jour au lendemain sans aucune raison apparente, j’ai contacté le SAV qui lnt été ultra réactif, ils m’en ont envoyé un autre sans aucune demande ou verifications sous quelques jours mais mes données étaient irrecuperables .. depuis je l’ai un peu gros !

Depuis je met tout sur le cloud, je n’ai jamais rien perdu et tout se fait simplement et de maniere invisible .. je ne me vois plus passer le moindre temps a faire des copies ou autre ; le cloud est la solution la plus safe selon moi. Tout est bien trié par date, je peux decider d’acheter un mac demain, ma bibliotheque arrivera triée par date dessus sans soucis.

Apres le classement par date me suffit de mon coté, c’est certainement pas le cas de tout le monde encore une fois ; j’ai simplement ce probleme de RAW qui ne se sauvegarde pas automatiquement .. je cherche effectivement une solution viable pour ca !

Merci de vos retours en tout cas, le forum est reactif ca fait plaisir


----------



## roquebrune (18 Octobre 2017)

Non du tout , que ce soit Lightroom ou Affinity quand on ouvre la galerie photo les dng du Leica sont marqués RAW en filigrane

Pour 3euros par mois j’ai 200 gb sur iCloud


----------



## AL_m (18 Octobre 2017)

Oui mais sur l’app « photos » d’apple ? T’as pas tes DNG pixelisés ? Ils le sont pas sous lightroom, c’est une histoire de miniature, de viewers


----------



## Chris K (18 Octobre 2017)

AL_m : Évidement, un disque ça peut rendre l’âme D’où l’importance d’une stratégie de sauvegarde... qui soit dit en passant est chez moi entièrement automatisée. J’avoue que j’aurai un peu de mal à mettre tous les œufs dans le même panier en utilisant que le cloud d’Apple. Bien entendu, si cela te convient comme ça semble l’être je n’y vois rien à redire Il faut que je fasse une évaluation sur les différentes options possibles... 
Dernier point : j’ai eu l’occasion de tester le déchargement d’une carte directement sur mon iPad (DNG Leica, iPad Pro 2ème génération) et je n’ai pas trouvé cela particulièrement très très long (surtout en comparaison de Lightroom sur mon MacBook Pro 15 qui se met à ventiler comme un dingue et bouffe toutes les ressources d’une machine pourtant bien musclée).


----------



## soiziclecros (18 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour
Et merci à tous. je commence à y voir plus clair.

C'est un Leïca-Q que j'ai ainsi qu'un Sony6000. Je ne suis qu'un amateur passionné.

Je viens de prendre 3 DNG (des copies) que j'ai regardées sur Photos du mac, c'est tout à fait correct à regarder. 
Ensuite je le ai transférées sur l'iPhone (je n'ai pas encore d'iPad)via iCloud Drive assez maladroitement, il doit y avoir mieux ! Avec des tâtonnements j'ai fini par les voir dans le Photos de l'iPhone. Illustration correcte, pas de pixellisation même en agrandissant.
Donc c'est encourageant.

Reste le problème de la sauvegarde car je suis maniaque. Je garde mes RAW sur mon mac fixe et sur mon NAS. Donc il faudra que je puisse rapatrier mes RAW depuis l'iPad. (En voyage je ne viderai pas mes cartes)

A votre avis quelle est la meilleure façon de transférer dans les deux sens ?
Il me faudra donc un iPad et le câble Apple à 35 euros.


----------



## Chris K (18 Octobre 2017)

AL_m a dit:


> Apres le classement par date me suffit de mon coté, c’est certainement pas le cas de tout le monde encore une fois ; j’ai simplement ce probleme de RAW qui ne se sauvegarde pas automatiquement .. je cherche effectivement une solution viable pour ca !



Oui c’est étonnant : logiquement les « originaux pleine résolution » (terme utilisé par Apple) sont stockés automatiquement dans iCloud. Et c’est une « version allégée » qui est laissée sur l’appareil.


----------



## AL_m (18 Octobre 2017)

Chris K : Ca fait 4ans que je n’utilise plus que le cloud, je n’ai jamais eu de soucis ; je crois que je n’ai jamais tenu 4ans sans perdre quoique ce soit avant ca. En tout cas niveau securité ca a l´air de faire la blague, j’ai jamais eu de retour de mauvaise experience ! Le truc c’est aussi que je n’ai vraiment plus de Mac, du coup je n’ai pas non plus un choix tres large ^^  

Pour la rapidité non clairement c’est assez efficace  mais ton macbook doit avoir quelques années car les derniers SSD avec des ports SD derniers cris, ils te chargent 10Go de données en moins d’une minute ; c’est seulement pour des milliers de photos que je trouve ca un peu juste en sorti d’un reportage ce genre de choses


----------



## Chris K (18 Octobre 2017)

AL_m a dit:


> Pour la rapidité non clairement c’est assez efficace  mais ton macbook doit avoir quelques années car les derniers SSD avec des ports SD derniers cris, ils te chargent 10Go de données en moins d’une minute ; c’est seulement pour des milliers de photos que je trouve ca un peu juste en sorti d’un reportage ce genre de choses



Mon MacBook Pro 15’’ date de mi-2015 ... 16 Go de RAM, 1 To SSD. C’est plutôt la version Mac de Lightroom qui est de plus en plus lourde..


----------



## roquebrune (18 Octobre 2017)

AL_m a dit:


> Oui mais sur l’app « photos » d’apple ? T’as pas tes DNG pixelisés ? Ils le sont pas sous lightroom, c’est une histoire de miniature, de viewers


sur l'app photos d'apple y a pas de dgn j'ai juste les jpg  (ou les jpg inclus dans le dng peut etre), je ne vois les dng que depuis lightroom ou affinity


----------



## AL_m (18 Octobre 2017)

Chris K : C’est bien possible oui, mais tant mieux ; je mets ma main a coupé qu’on est la premiere salve mais que tous les photographes/dessinateurs finiront a taffer les 3/4 du temps sur Ipad. Quand je vois a quel point c’est agreable, jamais on me reprendra a passer des heures et des heures chez moi sur une grosse bécane fixe ! Malgré qu’un grand ecran est toujours appreciable evidemment !

Je ne suis pas chez moi, mais oui il faut que je tire ca au clair pour la sauvegarde des RAW ; je me suis peut etre trompé ! Je vous tiens au courant

Roquebrune : D’accord, ca doit etre les DNG du Q alors .. ils finiront bien par regler le soucis


----------



## roquebrune (18 Octobre 2017)

Je pense que les dng du Q doivent etre comme ceux du M


----------



## AL_m (18 Octobre 2017)

Je le pensais aussi, mais en essayant de regler mon soucis avec l’apple care ; ils m’ont trouvé un technicien specifique photo, il disait que ca venait d’IOS, que depuis l’autorisation du RAW par IOS ils implementaient les formats un par un, et qu’un DNG ne voulait rien dire, que ce n’etait qu’une capsule differente avec chaque appareil et chaque marque .. 

Je ne suis pas un expert en la matiere pour le coup ! Mais toujours est il qu’en important un DNG seul de mon leica, j’ai un fichier inutilisable en tant que tel, j’ai encore essayé ce matin pour voir si ca avait evolué .. d’ou ma necessité de shoot en dng+jpeg ce qui me gonfle un peu, les cartes sont vite remplis pour pas grand chose


----------



## roquebrune (18 Octobre 2017)

ha ! je ne savais pas ca ! c'est quand meme chiant
un dng est censé être un dng ouvert et compatible  ...


----------



## AL_m (21 Octobre 2017)

Petit retour ; mon soucis de sauvegarde pour mes raw n’en était finalement pas un, icloud sauvegarde bel et bien les raw sans aucun probleme. 

J’ai du remettre mon ipad à zéro pour un petit soucis de beta ios, je l’ai donc vidé comme s’il sortait d’usine, sans sauvegarde ni rien ; une fois icloud relié, toutes mes photos sont revenus en un clin d’oeil .. c’est pour moi la facon la plus pratique, la plus simple et la plus légère de sauvegarder sa bibliotheque .. clairement ! 

Seul truc chiant c’est d’avoir un doublon de chaque photo pour le raw et l’export jpeg édité mais à la limite avec les nouveaux abonnements lightroom +1to de stockage, on peut aussi garder ses raw sous lightroom et les jpeg sous « photos » why not


----------

